# punto di sgocciolamento



## Debora74

Come si dice punto di sgocciolamento in francese
température de dégouttement....point de dégouttage???'
Grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Debora,
Sarà questo: CLIC


----------



## Debora74

si parla do olio motore


----------



## Piero.G

*Point d'écoulement*

 le point d'écoulement d'un produit est la température à laquelle le produit commence à s'écouler


Controlla se fa al casotuo: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_d'écoulement


----------



## Debora74

merci beaucoup!!


----------

